# Heartbeat



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

piano- i felt bad for posting old poems, had to hurry and write one for today


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Once upon a day,
There came an epiphany...
And then it was gone.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

lol exactly


----------

